# Citizenship Application - Wait 4 years or Follow the citizenship calculator?



## hyperthread (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi guys. I know this question is pretty early to ask but I just want to know the answer. I hope you can read it in detail to properly answer my question.

My PR visa was granted September 7, 2012. I activated my visa December 15, 2012, travelled out of Australia December 21 and stayed in the Philippines for 8-10 days and went back to the States from December 31 2012 to May 30, 2014. I stayed in the Philippines for a few days from May 31 to June 7 prior traveling back to Aus for good. For a more clearer picture -

Visa Granted from the States - September 7, 2012
Activated - December 15, 2013
Went back to the Philippines - December 21, 2013 
Went back to the States - December 30, 2013 
Went back to the Philippines - May 30, 2014
Went back to Australia for good - June 8, 2014

In total, I was out of Australia for 1 1/2 years working in the States since my visa was activated. When should I start applying for citizenship? According to the visa citizenship calculator I should start applying by June 15, 2017. That seems to be 2.5 years from June 8, 2014 and I don't want to get further requirements such as police penal clearances etcetera because it's a hassle. 

Should I wait for 4 years or follow the visa citizenship calculator? I will not be traveling outside Australia for the next 4 years.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Looking at your travel history it looks like you only activated your PR and only started living in Australia last year June, you are perhaps eligible for Citizenship sometime in 2018, redo the calculation.

Girl Aussie


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

hyperthread said:


> Hi guys. I know this question is pretty early to ask but I just want to know the answer. I hope you can read it in detail to properly answer my question.
> 
> My PR visa was granted September 7, 2012. I activated my visa December 15, 2012, travelled out of Australia December 21 and stayed in the Philippines for 8-10 days and went back to the States from December 31 2012 to May 30, 2014. I stayed in the Philippines for a few days from May 31 to June 7 prior traveling back to Aus for good. For a more clearer picture -
> 
> ...



You might have activated the PR but since you stayed outside of Australia for more than 12 months the clock is restarted. Provided up do not spend even a day out of the county from June 8, 2014. You will be eligible on June 8, 2017....that is you can count up to 12 months outside the country which is part of your time after activating he PR


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

why do you keep repeating your question across multiple threads?????? 

we gave you the answer but since it's not to your liking you repeat the question. Just go ahead and lodge in 2017 and lose your money !

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...445-australian-citizenship-9.html#post6247842


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 20, 2012)

Scattley said:


> You might have activated the PR but since you stayed outside of Australia for more than 12 months the clock is restarted. Provided up do not spend even a day out of the county from June 8, 2014. You will be eligible on June 8, 2017....that is you can count up to 12 months outside the country which is part of your time after activating he PR


Hello Scattley.
Do you meant 201*8* not 2017?


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 20, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> why do you keep repeating your question across multiple threads??????
> 
> we gave you the answer but since it's not to your liking you repeat the question. Just go ahead and lodge in 2017 and lose your money !
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...445-australian-citizenship-9.html#post6247842


Sorry if this double post.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

NS


hyperthread said:


> Hello Scattley.
> Do you meant 201*8* not 2017?


No. 2017
Your last four years, where were you? That is the question asked when you apply for citizenship. Of the last four years only one year can be outside Australia....if that is your entire first year I.e. 2013 then that can still count provided that from when you reinterred until you have been here for three years you do not leave even for a day.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Scattley said:


> NS
> No. 2017
> Your last four years, where were you? That is the question asked when you apply for citizenship. Of the last four years only one year can be outside Australia....if that is your entire first year I.e. 2013 then that can still count provided that from when you reinterred until you have been here for three years you do not leave even for a day.


not sure if the entire first year can count, since the four years must start with residing in Australia


----------

